# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال پيوستگي درس رياضي كنكور داخل ٩٥ تجربي

## ninish

سلام،نماز روزه هاتون قبول و اوضاعتون عالي ان شالله ...
خب دوستان من رياضي رو با اقاي منتظري(حرف اخر)ياد گرفتم و الحق روشاي قشنگي براي مشتق گيري و پيوستگي گفتن كه همه كنكورا حل شد جز داخل ٩٥ 
من روش حل خودمو ميگم اگه جايي اشكال داشت ممنون ميشم تصحيحم كنيد؛
قبلشم اينو بگم كه ميدونم اين تست با هم ارزي ساده حل ميشه اما من ميخوام با هوپيتال و مشتق منتظري بزنم((ميخوام كلا يه روش پيدا كنم)) :
١-خب يه مشتق از صورت و مخرج بايد بگيريم چون صفر صفرم ميشه و مبهمه  
٢-مشتق صورت ميشه: منفي سينوس ايكس منهاي يك به روي دو راديكال كسينوس ايكس ضرب در منفي سينوس ايكس
٣-مشتق مخرج هم ميشه:دو تا سينوس ايكس ضرب در كسينوس ايكس 
خب مشكل اينجاست هر چي جايگذاري كني صفر بذاري باز صورت صفر ميشه حتي با مشتق دوم 
زير راديكال هم صفر نميشه خب((كسينوس صفر ميشه يك)) پس منعي واسه هوپيتال نيست 
پس اشكال كارم كجاست رفقا؟؟مررسي  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatemeh96

سوال کو😐

----------


## va6hid

هوپیتال مال منتظرییه؟ :Y (718): 

سوالو بدین حل کنیم : | بعدش نگفتین  ایکس به سمت چیه  تو سوال  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ninish

> سوال کو😐


داخل نود و پنجه،اگه كتاب جديد دارين اخرش سوال كنكور ٩٥ هست 
سوال پيوستگيش

----------


## fatemeh96

سوال کو😐

----------


## ninish

> هوپیتال مال منتظرییه؟
> 
> سوالو بدین حل کنیم : | بعدش نگفتین  ایکس به سمت چیه  تو سوال


جمله م كژتابي داشت مثل اينكه  :Yahoo (4): 
هوپيتال با روش مشتق منتظري  :Yahoo (1): 
سوال هم سوال پيوستگي نود و پنجه داخله 
ايكس به سمت صفر ميل ميكنه

----------


## ninish

دوستان تو اون سوال ايكس به سمت صفر ميل ميكنه

----------


## fatemeh96

ببخش دو بار سوالو ارسال کردم

----------


## fatemeh96

باشه الآن کتاب کنکورمو چک میکنم بلد بودم میگم

----------


## alireza554

ببین من توی ویدیوی مهربان (یکی از بهترین دبیرای دیفرانسیل) شنیدم که گفت شما اصلا نباید بیشتر از یکبار هوپیتال بگیرید
فقط یکبار هوپیتال باید بگیرید. گفت اگه یه بار هوپیتال گرفتید بازم صفر شد بدونین سوال یه نکته ای داره که ازش غافلید
اصن خودت ویدیو اش رو ببین
رفع ابهام ( قاعده هوپیتال ) کنکور مهندس محمد مهربان

----------


## va6hid

> ببین من توی ویدیوی مهربان (یکی از بهترین دبیرای دیفرانسیل) شنیدم که گفت شما اصلا نباید بیشتر از یکبار هوپیتال بگیرید
> فقط یکبار هوپیتال باید بگیرید. گفت اگه یه بار هوپیتال گرفتید بازم صفر شد بدونین سوال یه نکته ای داره که ازش غافلید
> اصن خودت ویدیو اش رو ببین
> رفع ابهام ( قاعده هوپیتال ) کنکور مهندس محمد مهربان


همه استادا و کتابا اینو گفتن ، تقریبا درسته ولی شما هر چند بار که دلت بخاد میتونی هوپیتال بزنی بالاخره به جواب میرسی ولی دیر تر اگه از قبل یه ساده کاریی چیزیی داشته باشه.

----------


## ninish

> باشه الآن کتاب کنکورمو چک میکنم بلد بودم میگم


لطف ميكني واقعا، مرسي  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ninish

> ببین من توی ویدیوی مهربان (یکی از بهترین دبیرای دیفرانسیل) شنیدم که گفت شما اصلا نباید بیشتر از یکبار هوپیتال بگیرید
> فقط یکبار هوپیتال باید بگیرید. گفت اگه یه بار هوپیتال گرفتید بازم صفر شد بدونین سوال یه نکته ای داره که ازش غافلید
> اصن خودت ویدیو اش رو ببین
> رفع ابهام ( قاعده هوپیتال ) کنکور مهندس محمد مهربان


حق با شماست ولي مجاز هستيم دو بار هم هوپيتال بگيريم مشكلي نداره

----------


## ninish

Up

----------


## fatemeh96

تست چندمه؟

----------


## fatemeh96

۱۳۷؟

----------


## paganiN1



----------


## paganiN1

اول صورت مخرج رو میضربی
بعد هم ارزی

----------


## paganiN1

نفهمیدی  :Yahoo (21): ؟

----------


## fatemeh96

یعنی هم ارزی هارو حتما باید بدونیم؟
من بلد نبودم نشد حل بشه😑😕

----------


## paganiN1

> یعنی هم ارزی هارو حتما باید بدونیم؟
> من بلد نبودم نشد حل بشه������������


آسونه

----------


## paganiN1

بدون هم ارزی و هوپیتال هم میشه
بنویسم؟

----------


## fatemeh96

> بدون هم ارزی و هوپیتال هم میشه
> بنویسم؟


آره میگی؟

----------


## paganiN1

صورت مخرج رو مثل این میضربی
بعدش sin^2 x = 1-cos^2x
یک منهای کسینوس به توان ایکس هم= اتحاد مزدوج
بعد صورت مخرج ساده میشه  فکر کنم جاگذاری کنی جواب بیاد دیگه

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ninish


سلام،نماز روزه هاتون قبول و اوضاعتون عالي ان شالله ...
خب دوستان من رياضي رو با اقاي منتظري(حرف اخر)ياد گرفتم و الحق روشاي قشنگي براي مشتق گيري و پيوستگي گفتن كه همه كنكورا حل شد جز داخل ٩٥ 
من روش حل خودمو ميگم اگه جايي اشكال داشت ممنون ميشم تصحيحم كنيد؛
قبلشم اينو بگم كه ميدونم اين تست با هم ارزي ساده حل ميشه اما من ميخوام با هوپيتال و مشتق منتظري بزنم((ميخوام كلا يه روش پيدا كنم)) :
١-خب يه مشتق از صورت و مخرج بايد بگيريم چون صفر صفرم ميشه و مبهمه  
٢-مشتق صورت ميشه: منفي سينوس ايكس منهاي يك به روي دو راديكال كسينوس ايكس ضرب در منفي سينوس ايكس
٣-مشتق مخرج هم ميشه:دو تا سينوس ايكس ضرب در كسينوس ايكس 
خب مشكل اينجاست هر چي جايگذاري كني صفر بذاري باز صورت صفر ميشه حتي با مشتق دوم 
زير راديكال هم صفر نميشه خب((كسينوس صفر ميشه يك)) پس منعي واسه هوپيتال نيست 
پس اشكال كارم كجاست رفقا؟؟مررسي 



خب حتما مشتق رو اشتباه میگیری چون بعد دوبار هوپیتال جواب در میاد.
در ضمن سری رو که در نمیکنه دستمال نمی بندند اونم یک ماه مونده به کنکور!
*

----------


## paganiN1



----------


## paganiN1

این روش عادی

----------


## fatemeh96

> این روش عادی


ممنون

----------


## ninish

> اول صورت مخرج رو میضربی
> بعد هم ارزی


خب روش من فقط هوپيتاله وگرنه بله با اينم ميشه 
هم ارزي از همون اولم جواب ميده 
مرسي كه وقت گذاشتي  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ninish

> *
> 
> خب حتما مشتق رو اشتباه میگیری چون بعد دوبار هوپیتال جواب در میاد.
> در ضمن سری رو که در نمیکنه دستمال نمی بندند اونم یک ماه مونده به کنکور!
> *


يجوريه هر چند تا هم مشتق بگيري باز يه سينوس هست كه ضرب ميشه در كل عبارت و همشو صفر ميكنه 
دم خارج ٩٥ گرم 
مثل بچه ادم حل شد

----------


## mahdi2015

> فایل پیوست 71279


چه کاریه؟ از همون اول هم ارزی بزن خب ...

----------


## ninish

> چه کاریه؟ از همون اول هم ارزی بزن خب ...


به به سلام عليكم،خبر ميدادين يه گاوي گوسفندي چيزي واستون اعدام ميكرديم قبلش
چقدم خوش خط تايپ شده :Yahoo (1):  
بله بله خب هم ارزي هم ساده س هم سريعه ولي من ميخوام كلا با هوپ راه بندازم همرو،نميخوام سر جلسه نگران اين باشم كه نكنه هوپ جواب نده

----------


## mahdi2015

> به به سلام عليكم،خبر ميدادين يه گاوي گوسفندي چيزي واستون اعدام ميكرديم قبلش
> چقدم خوش خط تايپ شده 
> بله بله خب هم ارزي هم ساده س هم سريعه ولي من ميخوام كلا با هوپ راه بندازم همرو،نميخوام سر جلسه نگران اين باشم كه نكنه هوپ جواب نده


سلام یه لحظه تشریف بیارین پ.ب

----------


## mahdi2015

> به به سلام عليكم،خبر ميدادين يه گاوي گوسفندي چيزي واستون اعدام ميكرديم قبلش
> چقدم خوش خط تايپ شده 
> بله بله خب هم ارزي هم ساده س هم سريعه ولي من ميخوام كلا با هوپ راه بندازم همرو،نميخوام سر جلسه نگران اين باشم كه نكنه هوپ جواب نده


درضمن نمیشه فقط با هوپیتال راه بندازی همه رو بعضی سوالا هست فقط با هم ارزی یا راه تشریحی فوق تشریحی میشه بیشترشونم مثلثاتین

----------


## alireza554

بفرما اینم هوپیتال

----------


## ninish

> بفرما اینم هوپیتال


اقا خيلييييي ممنونم ازت 
ايشالا عروسيت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arisa

*اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم*

----------

